# ics 4 bionic bootloop.



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Before attempting this cm7 worked properly on my safestrap system.

But now i cannot get cm7 or ics to get past boot animation. I have followed many if instructions and none changed results.

Is there some mod that i may have flashed that would botch my phone in some way. Everyone else seems capable of booting up.

These seam to be the main instructions but havr not worked.

Wiped /system
Installed zip
Wiped data/factory
Reboot
BL

Wiped data/factory
Wiped cache
Wiped system
Wiped dalvik
Installed zip
Reboot
BL

Any help is welcome.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Try putting alpha 1 on (look at post 289 in official thread) then put alpha 4 on that should work.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Install alpha 1 folowing the steps you listed above, boot into Alpha 1, should install and boot just fine. After that, factory data reset, wipe dalvik, install Alpha 4, factory data reset and wipe dalvik again. Don't format system this time. I was having the same issues and this worked for me and many others too.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I just went through it all for the first time. Yes Alpha 1 had to be booted first or I bootlooped. However, the factory reset / dalvik wipe after install didn't need to be done at all for me. My steps that worked like a charm:
Factory data reset
Format /system
Format /cache
Wipe Dalvik cache
Installed Alpha 1. Boot up.

Back into safe strap:
Factory data reset
Format /system
Format /cache
Wipe Dalvik cache
Installed Alpha 4. Boot up.

No problem with that order. When finished, disable safe system and impressively back on your regular system inside of 3 minutes


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

bionicmonkey said:


> Try putting alpha 1 on (look at post 289 in official thread) then put alpha 4 on that should work.


I would like to try CM7, but I can't find any posts relating to it on this site. Do you think you could post a link to help me out?


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Edit duplicate


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I just went through it all for the first time. Yes Alpha 1 had to be booted first or I bootlooped. However, the factory reset / dalvik wipe after install didn't need to be done at all for me. My steps that worked like a charm:
> Factory data reset
> Format /system
> Format /cache
> ...


I have tried this with no avail. I have r3l3as3d back to 5.5.886 but originally started at 7.893 im more or less wondering if editing something ie dpi, webtop hack, dalvik size, etc. could have stuck through restore or if i need to be on a certain system version. What could i have done to botch cm7 from working out if nowhere as well. That just seems odd.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Flazell said:


> I would like to try CM7, but I can't find any posts relating to it on this site. Do you think you could post a link to help me out?


Here you go
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8798-dev-threadcm7-for-droid-bionic-alpha/page__unlockUserAgent__1

(cm7 link)


----------

